# season goals??



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

what are your goals this season?? Winning silver?? Just doing better than last season?? New skills?? Just finishing a race?? Just thinking??


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

*Try not to run into anyone!*

  This'll be our first year racing. We're going to try to win, but more importantly, we are going to try to be safe and not break anyone elses boat!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Crew*

Our season goal is to get some new sails and build a solid crew that can work them well. At the end of our season there's a distance race (70 miles) that typically has heavy winds. We need to be ready to set & gybe spinnakers in 20-30 knots of breeze in the dark. Came in third last year & want to do better.


----------



## locrian13 (Feb 5, 2002)

Hm...let's see...

1. Everyone stays on the boat
2. Race more
3. Avoid coming in DFL
4. Have fun
5. Don't break anything (especially things belonging to other people)


----------

